# Scotland 'vs' England Ryder Cup



## grumpyjock (Jul 23, 2018)

Do you all think it's about time that we have another game at Gosswick on a Ryder Cup weekend.
Would be nice to have the meet again. 
Any takers?


----------



## Val (Jul 23, 2018)

Date permitting, I'd be up for it


----------



## Toad (Jul 23, 2018)

Not been on for a while but would be up for this depending on dates.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2018)

grumpyjock said:



			Do you all think it's about time that we have another game at Gosswick on a Ryder Cup weekend.
Would be nice to have the meet again. 
Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

been a long time Grumpy, not sure any of the guys that were members at Goswick Golf club are still on here. but i;d be up for it... 

Humpbert might sign us on though:rofl::rofl:
Free the Goswick 8


----------



## Crow (Jul 23, 2018)

I'd be interested depending on dates and the like.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 23, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			been a long time Grumpy, not sure any of the guys that were members at Goswick Golf club are still on here. but i;d be up for it... 

Humpbert might sign us on though:rofl::rofl:
Free the Goswick 8

Click to expand...

Laugh about that final foresame became a 12 ball. John Croy has the video on u tube. 
H


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2018)

This years is very close to the H4H weekend/weekday, so couldnt this year.

Up for other options potentially.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 24, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			This years is very close to the H4H weekend/weekday, so couldnt this year.

Up for other options potentially.
		
Click to expand...

i'm not even sure the last time we played it it was even on a Ryder cup year, doesn't have to be the same time, it was more it was RC format


----------



## GB72 (Jul 24, 2018)

Would definitely be up for this again. The best meets that I have been on.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i'm not even sure the last time we played it it was even on a Ryder cup year, doesn't have to be the same time, it was more it was RC format
		
Click to expand...

Ah, maybe lost in translation from the OP's post.

Anyways, I'm up for it, dates dependent - whose side have you played for?


----------



## casuk (Jul 24, 2018)

id be up for that if I can get a lift from Glasgow,


----------



## IanG (Jul 24, 2018)

I'd be game if the dates work out.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes sir, possibly Snell as well.


----------



## snell (Jul 25, 2018)

I should be good for this


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 25, 2018)

Yep I would be up for this as long as the Gabby Cabby was driving :swing:


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 25, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i'm not even sure the last time we played it it was even on a Ryder cup year, doesn't have to be the same time, it was more it was RC format
		
Click to expand...

It could be whenever we can arrange it.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 25, 2018)

Yep, dates dependant etc.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 25, 2018)

We just need to know if any members are at Goswick?


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 28, 2018)

Play it in France?


----------

